# Trivia 2/4 - Rev B



## luckytrim (Feb 4, 2019)

trivia 2/4
DID YOU KNOW...
The Longest-running syndicated TV variety Show ; ‘Soul Train’,  from
1970-2006.


1. McKinley Morganfield, often described as "The father of  modern Chicago
blues", is/was better known by which bemired pluvial  nickname?
2. Who sings "I Kissed a Girl", and "Wide Awake"?
3. The book, "The Tower Treasure" by Franklin W. Dixon, is the  first in the
series featuring which young detective or  detectives?
  a. - Nancy Drew
  b. - Frank and Joe Hardy
  c. - Jigsaw Jones
  d. - None of These
4. What is featured on the coffee giant's Starbuck's  logo?
5. Who Am I ??
I wrote three plays about a guy named Oedipus that killed his  father and
married his mother. I also saw the rise and fall of Athens.  Who am I?
6. Members of which profession would be most likely to read  the weekly
journal 'The Lancet'?
7. During the age of Chivalry, what was a 'Hauberk' was a type  of armor ; 
what kind ?
  a. - Chain Mail
  b. - Faceplate for the Mount
  c. - Headpiece for the Knight
  d. - Protection for the Neck
8.  Which President decreed that the third Sunday in June be  known as Father's Day?
  a. - FDR
  b. - Truman
  c. - Eisenhower
  d. - Nixon

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
North Carolina was the second State to secede from the Union,  after South
Carolina.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Muddy Waters
2. Katy Perry
3. - b
4. a Siren/Mermaid
5. I am Sophocles
6. Surgeons
7. - a
8. - d

CRAP !!
Actually, Mississippi was the first state after South Carolina  to secede. It
did so January 9, 1861, months before North Carolina. It  wasn't until after
Lincoln started calling for troops that North Carolina  seceded. Although
Kentucky and Missouri both had governments that voted to  secede, both states
remained as border states in the Union (though they did send  troops to both
sides during the war). Thus North Carolina, which seceded May  20, 1861,
became the second to last state to do so. Tennessee, the last,  seceded June
8, 1861.


----------

